

Ask HN: Review our new site for startup founders - prica079

http://www.foundersstash.com<p>Hackers we made this for you guys. Please tell us what you think and how we can make it more useful. Hope it saves you lots of time.
======
andrewcross
Quick bit of feedback, make the titles on your links/books/etc clickable. It
wasn't obvious at the beginning that you wanted me to click the image instead
of the title. Everyone has their preference, I just prefer to click titles
instead of images.

~~~
tomasien
I say both if possible. Little UI thing but I agree. There's no amount of
clickable that's really bad in something like this.

~~~
prica079
Perfect missed that - you're right it is hard to work out as it is. Oh and
yea, we wanted to see if it was useful before we made it look pretty. UI is
next on the list. Thanks guys :)

------
tomasien
This is especially useful for people like me who are focused on attempting to
give college students the resources to understand what the first steps they
should take when considering founding a company are.

When I was first starting off, I was completely lost. Then a fantastic mentor
told me to take 2 days off and read every essay by Paul Graham, and it gave me
some direction. This is perfect for that.

~~~
prica079
Great I'm glad you think it's useful. One thing we noticed when building out
our company is that it was hard to find and identify the 'must reads' for
entrepreneurs. There is so much content around today on the subject and a lot
of noise. So consequently we missed out on a lot of the critical stuff because
we just didn't know better and it cost us a lot of time. We're hoping to get
all the good resources to the surface.

~~~
tomasien
I agree, and the "must reads" really are "must reads". You need to get back to
work, but there's some knowledge out there that is just absolutely critical.

Things like "just fucking launch", "don't die", "make sure you're building
something people want and if you're not change it", and "be hackers" among
them.

~~~
prica079
Haha totally agree - for me I was guilty of all of the above!

------
enoughisenough
This.

This is what's wrong with hacker news.

Between everyone single person calling themselves entrepreneur/guru/hacker/etc
just for making some horrifically unoriginal website about "business" or some
5-line jquery magic and the "I'm an entrepreneur starting an entrepreneur
school for entrepreneurs" HN as become unreadable...

~~~
BrianPetro
If you made an account and responsibly voted on articles you would help
prevent that.

More importantly, you're a coward for remaining anonymous while flaming
someones post who fairly had their chance at the HN front page.

Someone who would post such a useless comment, like yourself, doesn't belong
here.

Color me disgusted.

~~~
davidkatz
The OPs tone is perhaps unnecessarily aggressive, but I think the point
deserves a fair look. HN, more often than not, shares content that is the nth
derivative of the same old tired tunes (which were great the first year we
heard them).

HN used to be valuable, now it's mostly entertaining. The OP is also right
that words like 'hacker' and 'entrepreneur' have become maddeningly useless on
HN.

Saying things like 'you could vote and change that' is not a counterargument.
Sure, I could invest lots of energy in trying to make HN better, but I'm not
interested in that. Don't get me wrong - I applaud the people that are, but
this is not my fight - I'm here as long as content is good, and it's really on
the tipping point for me.

I will however voice my dissatisfaction, with the hope that someone who does
want to fight this fight will be ever so slightly moved by it.

